# System



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

this post has been altered to whom do you think 2buck and 2bjr represent


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what do you think is the fastest system?
> 
> if using a pump or w/out a pump


pump for what ???????
you know what your thinking,,,, we don't


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe - Its Friday nite - you into the hemp?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hey go sabotage another Thread

Pump for blowing up slims marshmellows


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

lets sabotage this thread Mudshark:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

one system I heard off is make a mess and blow it out with 120 grit


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:help:OK Joe - we need more information on your original post and we may be able to keep this thread alive before the nuclear fallout. :nuke:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> one system I heard off is make a mess and blow it out with 120 grit


That was when 2bjr was around, now stuff is so smooth, there's no sanding at all


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :help:OK Joe - we need more information on your original post and we may be able to keep this thread alive before the nuclear fallout. :nuke:


j:jester:kers are wild and you and 2peso are two of a kind


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Joe - Its Friday nite - you into the hemp?


that's a good batch you sold him this time:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*

just a system that's all


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> That was when 2bjr was around, now stuff is so smooth, there's no sanding at all


You can't fool us 2Buck, we can tell by the tone of your posts lately you actually miss 2bjr but you are too proud to say sorry, you tried to replace him but they just didn't measure up to his entertaining style and sense of humour, you were funnier as a team, maybe if you teamed up with Moore you might get your spark back....just bring a dud gennie to work and let the fun begin.....Abbot & Costello style :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what do you think is the fastest system?
> 
> if using a pump or w/out a pump


You mean an airless pump or a hand pump?

Hand pump feeding boxes is definitely faster than all of it by hand. Airless pump for L4, dragging a line around... I'm not sold on it. For L5, airless application all the way.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You can't fool us 2Buck, we can tell by the tone of your posts lately you actually miss 2bjr but you are too proud to say sorry, you tried to replace him but they just didn't measure up to his entertaining style and sense of humour, you were funnier as a team, maybe if you teamed up with Moore you might get your spark back....just bring a dud gennie to work and let the fun begin.....Abbot & Costello style :thumbup:


they look alot alike these yokals


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> they look alot alike these yokals


Ya know Lenny does resemble moore, put some glasses, 50 pounds, and an attitude on Squiggy and you've got a dead ringer for 2Buck


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ya know Lenny does resemble moore, put some glasses, 50 pounds, and an attitude on Squiggy and you've got a dead ringer for 2Buck


Actually that is 2buck few years ago

think it is a fine fit, lenny would be more the guy flashing 120 Grit and Squig Beek'n off


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Actually that is 2buck few years ago
> 
> think it is a fine fit, lenny would be more the guy flashing 120 Grit and Squig Beek'n off


Well, we all know what type of show you and Kiwiman, would put on working together ,,, eh':whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, we all know what type of show you and Kiwiman, would put on working together ,,, eh':whistling2:



youuuuuuuuuuu just can't take it:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> youuuuuuuuuuu just can't take it:jester:


My mama said "it's always better to give, than to receive" :whistling2:

Happy taping joe:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> they look alot alike these yokals












I laughed all day


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, we all know what type of show you and Kiwiman, would put on working together ,,, eh':whistling2:


ok the guy on the right of your clown photo is the guy that was sanding that job 
think moore or mudshark posted of you, man you are f'n up posting a makeup shot of yourself and trying to say it is me, the guy on the left did you pay him or is he one of your maple leaf pals


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok the guy on the right of your clown photo is the guy that was sanding that job
> think moore or mudshark posted of you, man you are f'n up posting a makeup shot of yourself and trying to say it is me, the guy on the left did you pay him or is he one of your maple leaf pals


Picking on my Leafs, thats it:furious: now I half to let your little secret out:yes:

Hey every body, Bazooka joe keeps private messaging me, to read this guys book, says he's his new Hero:whistling2:

yep, sad to say, BJ is a Myron Ferguson fan


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Picking on my Leafs, thats it:furious: now I half to let your little secret out:yes:
> 
> Hey every body, Bazooka joe keeps private messaging me, to read this guys book, says he's his new Hero:whistling2:
> 
> yep, sad to say, BJ is a Myron Ferguson fan


no that is the guy you try to get me to read his book and who is that guy anyway , never heard of him till you mention him

Besisdes he looks like the guy from the Shamwow comercial


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, we all know what type of show you and Kiwiman, would put on working together ,,, eh':whistling2:


I found the original pic before you changed it ......


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Picking on my Leafs, thats it:furious: now I half to let your little secret out:yes:
> 
> Hey every body, Bazooka joe keeps private messaging me, to read this guys book, says he's his new Hero:whistling2:
> 
> yep, sad to say, BJ is a Myron Ferguson fan



so you admit that is you and one of your Leaf Pals


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I found the original pic before you changed it ......


Oh:furious: major pay back coming to you kiwiman

That was a good one:thumbup::thumbsup:

Going to take a lot of thinking to top that one, you win this round, ,,,,,,,, for now..............


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh:furious: major pay back coming to you kiwiman
> 
> That was a good one:thumbup::thumbsup:
> 
> Going to take a lot of thinking to top that one, you win this round, ,,,,,,,, for now..............



thanks Kiwi I wrangled him you strangled him


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh:furious: major pay back coming to you kiwiman
> 
> That was a good one:thumbup:
> 
> Going to take a lot of thinking to top that one, you win this round, ,,,,,,,, for now..............


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Ya know Lenny does resemble moore, put some glasses, 50 pounds, and an attitude on Squiggy and you've got a dead ringer for 2Buck


 Haven't seen Moore for a while.....must be planning his revenge


----------

